# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  اقوى علاج لحالات المس الشديد والتلبس القوي

## رشيد الكيلاني

من اشد ما يصاب به المرء من حالات المس دخول المارد الى جسم المصاب عن طريق الانتقام او العشق ونحوه واستقراره في مخ الانسان حتى يخيل للانسان انه قد يئس من الشفاء واقوى علاج لهذا الداء الخطير ما يلي :
1- تلاوة سورة البقرة يوميا بعد او قبل صلاة الفجر ولو استغرق الامر شهورا او اكثر فلن يتمكن - المارد مهما كان قويا -من الصمود امام ايات البقرة وقوة معانيها .
2- الارادة القوية في مخالفة ما يملي عليك من اوهام باطلة مخالفة للواقع حيث ان المصاب بهذا النوع يتخيل اشياء لا وجود لها حتى تكون عنده من المسلمات وغالبها من المحرمات او الكفريات فعليه ما يلي :
- ان لايسترسل مع تلك الافكار والاوهام ويوقن انها باطلة مخالفة لتعاليم الاسلام .
- ليعلم ان مجاهدتها ودفعها فيها من الاجر العظيم والثواب الكريم ما ثبت في القران والسنة .
- الحذر من العزلة والانطواء فانه يزيد البلاء ويفقم من الداء وافضل علاج الزواج والمخالطة ثم ان حدث ما ينغص عليه من اوضاع معينة عليه ان يصبر نفسه على سماعها او رؤيتها مثال ذلك :يرى اولاده او زوجته تمارس وضعا معينا - صاحب المس يزعجه الحركة البسطة وثير غظبه ولو كانت تافه - فعليه ان يصبر نفسه والا تحول البيت الى جحيم لايطاق .
3- بعض الاعشاب والروائح لها تاثيرا مباشرا على الجن او المارد مهما كان قويا مثل الحلتيت والمسك الاسود .
4- الرقية على الماء وشربه يعجل بالشفاء وخاصة السور التالية :
الفاتحة تقراء سبع مرات واول البقرة وابة الكرسي واواخر البقرة وايات الحرق والسماء ذات البروج والطارق والمعوذتين والاخلاص ويشرب الماء بعد الرقية .
5- الدعاء بقوة بعد صلاة العصر يوم الجمعة .
6- بعض الاحوال من المس صعبة للغاية تمنع المرء من مزاولة اي عمل وانصح في مثل تلك الاحوال وضع سماعة الاذن وسماع البقرة باستمرار ويؤدي ما عليه من عمل مثل كتابة او عمل بيتي ونحوه وحتى عند النوم الى ان ينام واذكر اني كنت عند الكتابة ياتيني مثل هذه الحالات واشد فكنت اضع سماعة المبايل واكتب او ازاول عملا داخل البيت .
واخيرا ليعلم المصاب ان مقدر مكتوب عليه ذلك وان هناك من الحالات ما هو اشد واصعب من حالته واذكر ان صديقا لي رحمه الله اصيب بذلك حتى احترق جسمه وذبل وبداء يهلوس ثم مات عليه الرحمة .
وليعلم ان ابتلاء الله له انما ليرفع من درجته ويمحصه وما يدريه انه بدون ذلك البلاء لربما كان من المنحرفين ولله في خلقه شوؤن والله اعلم .

----------

